# The score of the Netflix series Bridgerton



## HansZimmer

I watched the first episode of the Netflix series "Bridgerton", but I think I won't watch any other episode: the only thing that has an artistic value, according to me, it's the score composed by Kris Bowers.

Kris is 30 years old and I think it's encouraging to see a so young composer who mantains the classical incidental music tradition alive. 

What do you think about it? Vote in the poll!


----------

